
Show HN: My weekend project, Get a random quote from bestseller books - vitomd
http://arandomquote.com/
======
vitomd
Hi, this is my weekend project arandomquote.com It will give you a great quote
from a bestselling book each time you refresh the page. Currently there are 2
categories : Stoicism and Business that are subjects that I really like.

The quotes are from my personal notes, from goodreads and from Derek Sivers
reviews. Currently there are just a few, I added them by hand as I'm adding
just my favorites.

When you click the quote it will go to Amazon book details page, It's an
affiliate link.

Any ideas? Suggestions? thanks

pd: I submitted this some days ago but with the wrong label, ASK instead of
SHOW, that I think is more appropriate

~~~
peter_d_sherman
I love it!!!

------
vitomd
Some more info: The site is made in Jekyll and the quotes are loaded in the
page using Javascript to get the random quote. I like to read and write down
quotes, so a lot of quotes came from that source, the other good source is
goodreads.

It's a manual process but I make sure that the quote is really good. In the
case of stoicism I have a personal collection of maxims from different sources
like Meditations (Marcus Aurelius), Letters from a stoic(Seneca) ,
Enchiridion(Epictetus - my favourite author).

If you go to arandomquote.com/stoic you will get only stoicism quotes, or you
can go to arandomquote.com/business to get just business quotes.

Today I will add around 100 quotes from 25 books, like Rework, Deep Work,
E-myth, Show your work, Art of War, Meditations, The Antidote: Happiness for
People Who Can't Stand Positive Thinking, Man's Search for Meaning , etc

------
ctalladen78
im into stoicism and i see alot of maxims from the meditations

~~~
wichcraft
i am curious where you get the quote from for each book.

